# Albrecht Chuck Problem



## Howardd (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a 1/2" Albrech keyless chuck that has less than 5 hours on it, a year and a half old.  When I tried to use it today in my mill the drill bit fell out.    I tried it a couple of times with the same result.  A couple of times I tried to pull the bit out with a pair of pliers before starting the mill and the bit held fast.

I brushed out the chuck to make sure the jaws were clean.  Any idea what the problem  outdoors be.

Thanks

Howard


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 22, 2016)

Are you turning the spindle backwards by chance?  Is the bit bottoming out in the chuck when tightening?  This can prevent proper tightening.


----------



## mikey (Nov 23, 2016)

The commonest cause for an Albrecht chuck to loosen in use is oil on the spindle threads. I suggest you pull it apart and clean the threads and the threaded section of the body with lacquer thinner to remove all traces of oil.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 25, 2016)

I would disassemble it as the very last resort. If in fact as mentioned above it is oil causing problems and it could be.  And is supported because the chuck does clamp the bit, using lacquer thinner or mineral sprits, as an oil remover. Mineral sprits being preferred because it has a lubricating quality, where as lacquer thinner does not. 

Put it in a pan jaws open and facing up poor it down the hole. Bathe it with a brush, should wash out any excess oil. Once dried  hose it down with some WD, let it set to drain. Not necessary to take the chuck a part, would not take the chuck apart, no reason to take the chuck apart.


----------



## mikey (Nov 25, 2016)

Albrecht recommends that the spindle threads be completely oil-free for proper functioning of the chuck. In addition, there are 25 ball bearings just in front of the spindle that do require lubrication for the chuck to function properly. So, while it is certainly optional to not take the chuck apart, its actually the only way to remove oil from the part that needs to be oil-free and leave the lubrication where it needs the lubrication.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 25, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Are you turning the spindle backwards by chance?  Is the bit bottoming out in the chuck when tightening?  This can prevent proper tightening.



that was my first thought..they get tighter the other way..


----------



## michelmachines (Nov 30, 2016)

You should try to reverse it and re-fix it again. It will work precisely and do its job greatly.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 30, 2016)

Here is the rebuild if needed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## tq60 (Nov 30, 2016)

Notice the tray...

Do work in a pan or tray as you will get a surprise when opening the Chuck and the bearings depart.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 30, 2016)

I use the tray also accompanied by a clear  plastic bag large enough to get both hands in and work. Anything that decides to go elsewhere on its own stays in the bag where I can find it when the time comes. Haven't lost a small or large part since I started using the bag.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mikey (Nov 30, 2016)

I recall one Albrecht chuck I did - I dropped all 25 bearings on my garage floor FOUR times. If you saw my garage you would realize what a disaster this was. I found all of them with the help of a magnet on a stick but it wasn't that much fun. Whatever you can do to contain those little suckers, do it.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 30, 2016)

Should have been one time...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## mikey (Nov 30, 2016)

I've rebuilt 9 of these chucks and I was a total klutz with that one for some reason. Once I got it done and mounted on my drill press it runs with about 0.0005" of runout.


----------



## sanddan (Feb 14, 2017)

I just got an Albrecht 1/2" chuck off ebay and when checking it has about .005" runout. It also feels "gritchy" so I plan on taking it apart to clean and inspect. Anything I should specifically check regarding the cause of the runout?


----------



## mikey (Feb 14, 2017)

Run out can come from the spindle, arbor or the way the chuck is mounted to the arbor. Personally, when I get an Albrecht off ebay, I remove and replace the arbor with one I trust. I disassemble, clean and re-lube the chuck and then clean up the chuck and arbor tapers before remounting the chuck on the arbor. I must be paranoid but I prefer to trust an arbor I put in myself.


----------



## sanddan (Feb 14, 2017)

It's not the spindle (I checked another chuck and got 0" runout) but could be the shank as it is used. I had planned on switching to a straight shank but want to make sure the runout issue is fixed first. I can see that removing the R8 shank should be easy using wedges but how do you remove one that has a straight shank? My other chuck with a 1/2" straight shank doesn't have a lip the wedge can push on.


----------



## mikey (Feb 14, 2017)

You can use a shaft or clamp collar for the wedge to bear against or you can push it out from the inside once you get it apart using a hydraulic press or you can pull it off as found in this article: http://www.machinistblog.com/?s=albrecht&submit=Search


----------



## sanddan (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for the link Mike.

Unfortunately the link to the rest of the article doesn't work but it did cover the disassembly. Tom Lipton has a good video on this also but he didn't cover removing a straight shank but I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## coffmajt (Feb 14, 2017)

I picked up a 1/2 in capacity chuck off e bay cheap, but when it arrived it was very rough to open or close, so I used the Tom Lipton rebuild video to take it apart and get it clean and lubricated only in the right places.  The results were outstanding, it now opens and closes so smoothly that it is a pleasure to use and it holds tight on all that I have used it on.  Please don't soak yours in solvents to try and "solve" a problem, because taking it apart is not that hard == Jack


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 15, 2017)

sanddan said:


> Tom Lipton has a good video on this also but he didn't cover removing a straight shank but I'm sure it can be done.



Smack the arbor on the side, near the chuck end with a round steel shaft.  It sets up a shockwave in the arbor that will loosen the taper.  Yes, it puts a bit of a divot in the arbor, but that's what files are for.


----------

